# bhyve passthrough



## gpatrick (Nov 27, 2016)

Using 11-RELEASE and have bhyve setup and working using a tap device.

However I'd like to use a FreeBSD guest using passthrough. I've seen documentation for setting it up for Linux and OpenBSD but when trying the OpenBSD steps for FreeBSD it didn't work.

My device has been set in /boot/loader.conf 0/26/0 and isn't visible in the host.

Does someone have an example  of using bhyve passthrough for a FreeBSD guest?


----------



## pkubaj (Nov 27, 2016)

Does your system support VT-d?
You can check whether it does with `acpidump -t | grep DMAR`. There should be a DMAR table.


----------



## fnoyanisi (Nov 27, 2016)

You might have already tried this but just in case....

On my FreeBSD 11-REELASE, I managed to pass through my iwn wireless modem to FreeBSD 12-CURRENT guest by following steps mentioned here.

However, my NIC appeard as a PCI device and was not recognized as a modem. Since it was not vital to have the device recignized as a modem, I did not push it hard to get it working, but my iwn modem did appear as a PCI device on the guest.


----------

